# part time work/back to education allowance



## wonkeymonkey (3 Oct 2007)

Hi,

I'm currently a VTOS student doing a FETAC level 5 course. I hope to go to university next year. I work part time about 14 hours a week and I'm wondering if I keep this on all year and through next summer does that mean I'm not entitled to the back to education allowance in Sept '08?


----------



## gipimann (3 Oct 2007)

Here's all the information on the BTEA including qualifying conditions.

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw70.html


----------



## wonkeymonkey (5 Oct 2007)

Thanks for that, my problem is with this bit:

" You must start your approved course of study within four weeks of leaving the scheme. Otherwise you must be getting a qualifying social welfare payment immediately before starting an approved course of study"

When i finish VTOS  I will qualify for the BTEA but that will be in May and the course wont start until September. If I work during the summer do I lose all my entitlements for the next four years of college?


----------



## Thrifty (8 Oct 2007)

If your work is part-time you may still qualify for jobseekers benefit/allowance, disability benefit/allowance and one parent family (if under 400 pw). You need to check you can you still claim the benefit during the summer (even at a reduced rate) as i think this should keep open your entitlement. I'm pretty sure you do lose the entitlement if you no longer qualify for the benefit.


----------

